# Downgrade from 922



## Jebsundgren (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 922 that is not having issues (surprisingly enough) and haven't really used the Sling function on my computer. I paid $200 when it came out but I am wondering if it would make since to downgrade it to a 211 and get an EHD for it. Any ideas on costs/restrictions in doing so? If Dish ever announced when the Sling extenders will come out that would be a reason to keep the 922?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What would be the advantage of downgrading after you've already spent the $200?


----------

